# I think I've seen one too many fish.



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Or maybe read one too many webpages. Or bookmarked one too many fish related articles.

Yes folks, I'm even *dreaming* of fish.

Last night, I dreamt that while I was away, someone came and put several common plecos in my tank, in varying stages of growth. Some were nearly full size, some were smaller, one of them was eating one of my platys. Hey, maybe that's where my lost platy went. Maybe the pleco in the dream ate him  Anyway, in the dream I was freaking out because the tank was seriously overloaded and my other fish were dying, and I was so ticked off, but I didn't know who had done it, and I didn't have any idea what the heck I was going to do with a bunch of plecos.

I actually think I know why I had this dream though. I was at Meijer yesterday and their tanks were honestly pretty disgusting. There wasn't a single tank without a dead fish in it, and in one of the tanks there were several plecos, eating the remains. I think the filth just stuck in my brain. Bleh!

Anyway, now you can all laugh... the fishes are even in my dreams. :chair:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

lol...funny dream...

Yeah...Meijers doesn't take the greatest care of their fish...lol


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Is this the first time you've dreamed about fish? If so I can assure you....it's only the beginning. LOL


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha... yes, this is the first time I've dreamed about fish in a tank. I'm pretty sure previous fish dreams have involved me in a fabulous restaurant with some fish on a plate  LOL


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

lol funny dream.


----------

